# My Methyldienolone Log



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 28, 2004)

Ok first off this is going to be for the first 10 days. I will start out with the negatives. I have anxiety and this cycle has made it worse. It hasn't become to much for me to deal with, but its increased the sensitivity and frequency of the symtoms. I do feel lethargic most of the day, but at the same time my energy levels have went up at the same time. I know that sounds odd. I have the feeling of being on a nice dose of Xanax or Klonopin but the energy levels of being on an ECA stack. I have noticed some acne on my shoulders but not bad and a few zits on face. I have been monitoring my blood pressure twice a day and it has been on average about 140/70. This is pretty common for me. I have seen it as low as 119/60 but as high as 160/90. The higher readings were after a strong cup of coffee. So after realizing this I don't have any stimulants because it really messes with me. I notice that I sweat almost all day long, and due to this I try to drink a gallon of water a day. Some days I fall short but I am almost always at about a gallon a day. For me the positives have been  added energy at the gym. I don't burn out anymore before I finish the entire workout where as before half way through I would be dragging ass. My lifts have increased probably 5-10% across the board. This increase represents increase in weight and or reps completed. My focus in the gym has also increased. My muscles have started to tighten up a lot. My chest chest and arms are most noticeable. I have mentioned earlier that I am not going to log all my workouts due to lack of time to do this. I will give you a rough idea of what my diet looks like.

Pre-Breakfast Shake: 1 scoop ON 100% whey, 1 tablespoon ON Glutamine, 2 tsp Barlean's Flaxseed Oil, 1 cup Total cereal, 1 Banana, 4 ice cubes, and 12oz skim milk blended in blender. YUM!!

Breakfast: 1 whole egg 5 egg whites, 1 cup oatmeal, 1/2 cup low fat cottage cheese.

Mid-Morning: 1 1/2lb burger w/cheese

Lunch: 1 Grilled Chicken Breast, 1/2 cup brown rice, small garden salad with Italian.

Mid-Day: 1 1/2lb burger with cheese.

Dinner: 1 Grilled Chicken Breast, 1/2 cup brown rice, small garden salad with Italian. I have 1 scoop of Swole V2

Workout: 1 1/2 hours on average

After workout Shake: Same as pre-breakfast shake except I add a scoop of Swole V2 to after workout shake

An hour later: bedtime shake 8oz skim milk and one scoop ISS egg protein.

I am getting 7-8 hours of sleep a night during the week, and up to 10 on weekend.

For supplements I am getting two servings of Swole V2 pre and post workout, 1 table spoons of ON Glutamine twice daily, 2 tsps of Flaxseed oil twice daily, 5 NO2 pills twice a daily, and 3 mg methyldienolone split up with the three main courses.

I have decided that from week 3-6 I am going to take Nutrex Research 1-TU. I am looking forward to the results of this. I am doing a total of 8 weeks methyldienonlone 4 weeks of the 1-TU. I will get into my PCT when the time comes. Sorry if you think this post is too long, but there was a lot to cover.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 28, 2004)

To add to the previous note there my weight has fluctuated between 246-250.5 during the first ten days. I weigh myself every morning before consuming anything.


----------



## tomas101 (Mar 28, 2004)

4 weeks on m-dien and then 4 on 1tu? damn man thats alot


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 28, 2004)

Actually it will be 8 weeks m-dien, and 4 weeks of 1-TU. The 1-TU is going to be during weeks 3-6.


----------



## tomas101 (Mar 29, 2004)

so u are gonna do 8 weeks of m-dien without any stop in between?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 29, 2004)

Thats my plan right now. I am going to have blood work done midway to make sure my liver values are not at a dangerous level, and if not I am going to do the whole 8 weeks.


----------



## tomas101 (Mar 30, 2004)

damn man..good luck...lol...definitely keep us posted


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 31, 2004)

Well I started by 1-TU two days ago and so far so good. I have decided to take three pills a day instead of the two. So this way I take it at the same times as the methyl D


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)

How about posting your stats and pics?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey babsie I am probably going to do a before and after photos, and the one thing I didn't do before I started was take measurments....probably dumb on my part. I will take some in the next day and then compare the results of the remaining 5 weeks..thats the best I can do


----------



## billyzane1 (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Trojan man, do you work out at Lifetime fitness?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 1, 2004)

Yes I do


----------



## billyzane1 (Apr 1, 2004)

I work out at the one in Bloomingdale... I just moved from Fla.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 1, 2004)

They are really great gym huh?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 1, 2004)

Howd you guess I workout there?


----------



## billyzane1 (Apr 1, 2004)

Just guessed man. Check your PM


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 2, 2004)

Ok well if anyone is still listening to this I am 5 days into my 1-tu 150mg a day and I have put on 7 lbs since I started. In the past two days I have put on 4 lbs. I am already starting to feel stronger in the gym. Pretty exciting stuff. If it keeps going like this I may just do the 1-tu for the final five weeks.


----------



## supertech (Apr 2, 2004)

Nice gains for five days.  any side effects?

BTW I work out at lifetime fitness too,It's a great place.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 3, 2004)

ya know I really don't notice any sides right now. I had a lot of lethargy when I first started Methyl D, but its gone away and hasn't came back since I started the 1-TU. I do have a few pimples here and there but not bad either. I have started to tan to try and combat any oily skin. Other then a few pimples and about 2 weeks of dragging my ass I havn't had any sides. I find myself sweating a LOT, and my anxiety has flared up, but I have to deal with that shit even when I am not on anything. So far all is going very smooth for me


----------



## billyzane1 (Apr 3, 2004)

smoke weed for anxiety....Its good medicine...lol


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 3, 2004)

If I smoked weed to control my anxiety I would never get off my ass to workout. I would not benifit from that at all. I am actually trying to avoid all party drugs, and my favorite vice of all time BEER. Man its been hard but I avoid it for two reasons. One because its going against what I am trying to accomplish physically, and two drinking while taking a methylated product is like asking to have liver problems. I am not going to mess up my liver to enjoy a beer. I can wait until I am done with my cycle to have a drink.


----------



## billyzane1 (Apr 3, 2004)

I was just kidding about the weed.... Counter productive...


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 4, 2004)

Since I am not posting the workouts I do I will give you all an idea of my workout schedule
Day 1 - Back
Day 2 - Chest/Bi's
Day 3 - Legs
Day 4 - Shoulders/Tri's
Day 5 - Off
Repeat


----------



## mousie (Apr 7, 2004)

Haven't heard from you for a while.  How's your cycle going?


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 10, 2004)

Well for those of you still interested, In the past 10 days weight has been between 247-256lbs. This is the first ten days of taking 150MG 1-TU with the 3mg Methyl D. Tonight at the gym I made a huge gain on my flat bench. First off I don't usually do flat bench because I want to give my upper pecs more attention, and I don't always have a spot so I avoid barbell anything involving chest. Well so I started doing barbell flat bench as part of my chest day. I do 5 sets each going up in weight. Last chest day I did 185lbs for six hard reps. Tonight I did a whopping 225lbs for 4 reps and 2 assisted reps for a total of 6 reps. I could not believe it. I was actually going for a max attempt just to see about where I am at not even sure if I could do it. Well the first rep blew off my chest like it was nothing. I was so shocked I didn't know what to do so I just kept going. I was like hell yeah!! I havn't benched this in 3 years since I was in better shape in the Navy. I guess either it came back really damn quick or the 1-TU is starting to really kick in. I am on my 14th day of 1-TU. I was thinking of splitting my 8 weeker into 2 4 weeks cycles to play it safe. I am probably going to still do this, but with gains like this I feel bad stopping. If I stop I am taking a month off and taking 6 OX the going back on for another 4 weeks. What are your thoughts peeps?


----------



## bicep9 (Apr 15, 2004)

Trojanman
I know with gains like you are feeling now, you would feel bad stopping.  With me, I feel just as strong, and lift just as strong, for about 10 days AFTER the Mdien is stopped.  I get the same reaction with a 1-TU cycle, too. 

But after 4 weeks on Mdien, unless you've had that liver test yet, and everything is cool, then I'd stop the Mdien, and continue with the 1-TU for maybe just 1-2 weeks more.  Be smart, and live to lift another day.

BTW is your piss orange?  That's always a sign for me that the methyl is getting pretty saturated in my body.  My two cents worth.

Regards,
Bicep9


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 15, 2004)

I can't say that my piss has ever been orange. I have finished the M-Dien and my last day of 1-TU is tomorrow. After tomorrow I am going to be using 6 OXO, milkthistle, and do this for about 20 days then go back on for another month of M_Dien and 1-TU. Next time I am going to run 6 OXO the entire time and run 300mg of the 1-TU. We'll see how that goes


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Apr 15, 2004)

I am going to also run 3mg of m-dien with the 300mg of 1-TU next time


----------

